# Day 153 Updated Pics of Doe [2-9-09]



## Nubiansrus (Nov 15, 2008)

First let me explain a little. I have a small breeding herd of about 30 goats. I have a nubian buck then several nubian and nubian cross does, then a few la mancha does. Most of the goats are rescues from auctions, or goats people didnt want anymore, or couldnt take care of. But I find them a beautiful group of misfits. To pay for hay we do a bit of breeding because we enjoy it and plan to milk them someday soon. Ive had a few kids so far but this will be the first year things really take off he expect between 10-14 kids this year. Well our first doe is on 138 days and Im getting so excited!!! She is one of my favorite does, and one of my best looking. I am going crazy waiting. I dont have pregnant pics of her but will add them soon. Had to share this all with you guys since I keep reading everyone elses threads. The doe has a huge full udder, and this is her first kids. Heres mom and dad... again the doe is not pregnant this is an old pic. Pics a bit old of the buck but you get the idea.

Billy [Buck]










Wanting treats. Hes a bottle baby



















Lulu [Doe ]



















Im really hoping for a black and white doe but I hardly ever get what I want lol. Heres some of my bucks other kids. Cause Im so proud lol




























Brown one in the middle next to the la mancha


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: 138 days!! Im going crazy!!!*

wow...less than 2 weeks to go! You just may get that B/W kid, very pretty colored goaties too.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: 138 days!! Im going crazy!!!*

Nice looking goats! You should have very colorful kids! Love that. Do you have a baby monitor? Good luck, hoping for easy birthing and healthy kids! :clap:


----------



## Nubiansrus (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: 138 days!! Im going crazy!!! [Preggo pics added]*

Thanks... heres Lulu today. Sorry if blurry its a new camera.



















**Yes I pulled the hay string out, silly goats** lol

Dont know if you can tell in the pic but her udder is huge, and shes a first timer. Is it a sign of more then one maybe or just a nicer udder.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: 138 days!! Im going crazy!!! [Preggo pics added]*

She is certainly filling that udder! Won't be long before it has doubled or even tripled in size!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: 138 days!! Im going crazy!!! [Preggo pics added]*

Awwww...nice goaties ...I like there coloring to...


----------



## Nubiansrus (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: 138 days!! Im going crazy!!! [Preggo pics added]*



toth boer goats said:


> Awwww...nice goaties ...I like there coloring to...


Thank you. Most of them are rescues. But we are going for nicely painted Nubians and La Manchas. The brown and white in one pic that you cant see her face is a La Mancha.


----------



## Nubiansrus (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: 138 days!! Im going crazy!!!*



Di said:


> Nice looking goats! You should have very colorful kids! Love that. Do you have a baby monitor? Good luck, hoping for easy birthing and healthy kids! :clap:


No dont have a monitor. Ive read about people having them. Do you have to get one of the expensive ones with the real monitor? I might just have a cheap one that worked from my daughter.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: 138 days!! Im going crazy!!! [Preggo pics added]*



> Most of them are rescues


 That is so sweet of you to do that....they are so lucky to have you....you are a very special and caring person.... and I commend you...... :hug:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: 138 days!! Im going crazy!!! [Preggo pics added]*

I use a cheap hand me down, thrift store Fisher Price moniter thats about 12 years old...lol Works great but my barn is about 150 feet from the house...so it's fairly close range.


----------



## Nubiansrus (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: 138 days!! Im going crazy!!! [Preggo pics added]*



toth boer goats said:


> > Most of them are rescues
> 
> 
> That is so sweet of you to do that....they are so lucky to have you....you are a very special and caring person.... and I commend you...... :hug:


Thank you. I wish I could help more of them, but with money being tight Hubby is puting some preasure about them needing to put back into the feed bill. Im hoping I can rehome the kids and put some money back into it and help more. My neighbor has a couple Nubian does he plans to send to meat. I so wish I could help them. But he wanted $125 each.


----------



## Nubiansrus (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: 138 days!! Im going crazy!!! [Preggo pics added]*



liz said:


> I use a cheap hand me down, thrift store Fisher Price moniter thats about 12 years old...lol Works great but my barn is about 150 feet from the house...so it's fairly close range.


Mine is a blue and white one. Pretty sure its fisher price. Mine arents far from the house either. Ill have to see if it works.

Thanks for the idea


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: 138 days!! Im going crazy!!! [Preggo pics added]*



> Thank you. I wish I could help more of them, but with money being tight Hubby is puting some preasure about them needing to put back into the feed bill. Im hoping I can rehome the kids and put some money back into it and help more. My neighbor has a couple Nubian does he plans to send to meat. I so wish I could help them. But he wanted $125 each.


 I know what you mean...on wanting to help them all but we can only do so much.....On the nubian doelings for $125 ....did you ask the neighbor if he would like to trade....for? whatever you can find that your neighbor might want?


----------



## Nubiansrus (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: 138 days!! Im going crazy!!! [Preggo pics added]*



toth boer goats said:


> > Thank you. I wish I could help more of them, but with money being tight Hubby is puting some preasure about them needing to put back into the feed bill. Im hoping I can rehome the kids and put some money back into it and help more. My neighbor has a couple Nubian does he plans to send to meat. I so wish I could help them. But he wanted $125 each.
> 
> 
> I know what you mean...on wanting to help them all but we can only do so much.....On the nubian doelings for $125 ....did you ask the neighbor if he would like to trade....for? whatever you can find that your neighbor might want?


They just had three new kids there. All very gorgeous. I was sad cause they wanna send em to meat. He said hed trade breedings to my Nubian buck. But I just dont wanna have any of my bucks breedings go to that kind of home. They have other animals that they do not so much take good care of... but not gonna get into that.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: 138 days!! Im going crazy!!! [Preggo pics added]*

I understand completely....... and don't blame you at all.....I am sorry ..... :hug:


----------



## Nubiansrus (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: 138 days!! Im going crazy!!! [Preggo pics added]*

I really hate waiting... lol


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: 138 days!! Im going crazy!!! [Preggo pics added]*

Same here, I want kids now! :ROFL: :hair:


----------



## Nubiansrus (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: 138 days!! Im going crazy!!! [Preggo pics added]*



RunAround said:


> Same here, I want kids now! :ROFL: :hair:


I was gonna post on your thread but didnt wanna hi jack it or anything but I read about you waiting. it is driving me nuts lol. Today she is not knowing what to do with her tail, it goes up stays there awhile then goes half down, then back up again... I think were getting cloe maybe? Or I wish lol.

I like you am dreaming of babies I soooo want a black and white doe. If its a buck its sold...  I wanna keep it!!! lol


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: 138 days!! Im going crazy!!! [Preggo pics added]*

Could be that she is having little contractions.. or the kid is just kicking really good. lol

:girl: :girl: Would be awesome for both of us! ray:


----------



## Nubiansrus (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: 138 days!! Im going crazy!!! [Preggo pics added]*



RunAround said:


> Could be that she is having little contractions.. or the kid is just kicking really good. lol
> 
> :girl: :girl: Would be awesome for both of us! ray:


I havent seen any discharge at all, and usually in the past though Im not that experienced I saw goo first before the contractions were noticed. But im watching her. [but trying not to watch to much] Shes on day 145. So it should be soon. I have owned this doe for 2 yrs and shes been hard to get to settle. I love this doe. So I really hope i get a doe from her. I wish two does lol. But shes a first timer so probably not. But I can dream!!


----------



## Nubiansrus (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: 145 days now.  [New pics please look]*

Is it just me being imaptient or does she not look like shes at 145 days? I just dont see her acting much like shes about to pop out a baby lol Shes still eating like a pig. No discharge at all. Pics suck but this camra is not very good. Someone gave it to me cause my other broke


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: 145 days now.  [New pics please look]*

She could be on 145 if she is a first freshener. Is there another possible due date?


----------



## Nubiansrus (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: 145 days now.  [New pics please look]*



goatnutty said:


> She could be on 145 if she is a first freshener. Is there another possible due date?


She is a first timer. No she was not in with the buck another time. And I dont think he jumped a few fences and then jumped back. But he is on site lol. Just makes me wonder cause shes not really besides holding ehr tail up alot showing any signs.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: 145 days now.  [New pics please look]*

My doe didn't show *any* signs of delivery and the next day we woke up and had a baby in the barn! We thought she still had 2+ months left! That was our pygmy and she was a FF I believe.


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: 145 days now.  [New pics please look]*

I dont know, to me it looks like that belly has dropped and she looks awful puffy in the rear.
Her udder looks like it could use more filling- but being a first freshener, that could literally happen WHILE she was kidding.
I would say in the next couple days you should have kiddos.
Have you felt for ligs?


----------



## Nubiansrus (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: 145 days now.  [New pics please look]*



ProctorHillFarm said:


> I dont know, to me it looks like that belly has dropped and she looks awful puffy in the rear.
> Her udder looks like it could use more filling- but being a first freshener, that could literally happen WHILE she was kidding.
> I would say in the next couple days you should have kiddos.
> Have you felt for ligs?


I have tried to feel for ligs and to be honest I have no idea what Im feeling for and have not been able to figure out how to. Ive read about it but just cant seem to get it.


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: 145 days now.  [New pics please look]*

Well- instead of feeling for ligs, a way to tell you DONT have them, if she is close, she will get all mushy in the backend and you will literally be able to wrap your fingers around her tail head, easily. Does that make sense? Not sure how to describe it.

Also you have any shots from the side?


----------



## Nubiansrus (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: 145 days now.  [New pics please look]*



ProctorHillFarm said:


> Well- instead of feeling for ligs, a way to tell you DONT have them, if she is close, she will get all mushy in the backend and you will literally be able to wrap your fingers around her tail head, easily. Does that make sense? Not sure how to describe it.
> 
> Also you have any shots from the side?


I went out and compared. Shes in with a doe that has two months and I compared. The doe that has two months my fingers got "blocked" by something. The doe at 145 days I could feel all of her bone. And it was very mushy. I had never felt the difference. If its all mushy how close does that mean she is?


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: 145 days now.  [New pics please look]*

According to fiasco farm,
Once you no longer feel the ligaments and you can practically touch your fingers and thumb together around her tail head, the doe will probably kid sometime within the next 12 hours.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: 145 days now.  [New pics please look]*

She is surely in the10 day wait! A doe can go anywhere between 145 and 155...and some girls can go even beyonmd that! Thank goodness my girls have been nice to me and haven't gone beyond 155!

Take your fingers and trace from the bony points of her butt to her tail head, the ligs run parallel with that "triangle"....they feel like pencils.


----------



## Nubiansrus (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: 145 days now.  [New pics please look]*



liz said:


> She is surely in the10 day wait! A doe can go anywhere between 145 and 155...and some girls can go even beyonmd that! Thank goodness my girls have been nice to me and haven't gone beyond 155!
> 
> Take your fingers and trace from the bony points of her butt to her tail head, the ligs run parallel with that "triangle"....they feel like pencils.


Read above. Im pretty sure I figured it out and I think there gone. I felt them in another doe but not in her. She was very mushy and I could make the "bone" out perfectly feeling every part of it in that area. The other doe I hit a "block" in that area.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: 145 days now.  [New pics please look]*

Goody news! Babies soon! It may be a little while yet though.


----------



## Nubiansrus (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: 145 days now.  [New pics please look]*

Yeah ive been waiting for this doe to have babies for a long time. She wouldnt get pregnant before. Im sure shell make me wait 155 lol


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: 145 days now.  [New pics please look]*

I'm sure... :roll: LOL!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: 145 days now.  [New pics please look]*

I knwo you said you figured out how to find the ligs but if you want you can check my site here where I have pictures and video

http://www.endofthelinefarm.com/fromheattobirth.htm


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: 145 days now.  [New pics please look]*

Since she's all mushy back there, she's gonna give you a very sleepless night!

Did you get the baby moniter in use yet? It will save you wasted trips to the barn.


----------



## Nubiansrus (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: 145 days now.  [New pics please look]*

Nothing yet. She is laying down alot but no signs of labor. 

Couldnt get the monitor to work. It is really old. Gonna look into getting another one.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: 145 days now.  [New pics please look]*

I know how you feel. The best thing to do is get the  brewing, try not to :hair: all of your hair, and not go insane. GOODLUCK! No really, don't stress to much.


----------



## Nubiansrus (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: 145 days now.  [New pics please look]*



goatnutty said:


> I know how you feel. The best thing to do is get the  brewing, try not to :hair: all of your hair, and not go insane. GOODLUCK! No really, don't stress to much.


Im going insane. Shes laying around alot, appetite seems a bit off. But nothing more. We were checking on her today and I also think I felt the head at her side... down lower on her right side. It was something bigger then a foot poking at her side. it was cool we could feel it. Glad to know its ok in there.


----------



## Nubiansrus (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: 147 days now.  going crazy*

Still no kid. Her personal area is so puffy my human kids keep asking me is she alright lol


----------



## Laurel_Haven (Oct 20, 2007)

*Re: 147 days now.  going crazy*

You sure are earning your membership into the :hair: club! I hope she kids soon and puts you out of your misery... LOL
My does all averaged about day 148 this season... much later than past kidding seasons. I too was going :hair: by the time they gave up those babies. 
Best of luck on your upcoming kidding!


----------



## Nubiansrus (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: 147 days now.  going crazy*



Laurel_Haven said:


> You sure are earning your membership into the :hair: club! I hope she kids soon and puts you out of your misery... LOL
> My does all averaged about day 148 this season... much later than past kidding seasons. I too was going :hair: by the time they gave up those babies.
> Best of luck on your upcoming kidding!


I am going nuts. Shes gonna set records with how long she keeps em in lol. Though today I went out and she was major itching on her belly and she wasnt before. Plus were having bad weather. So maybe... in the next week lol


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: 147 days now.  going crazy*

She will tease you just enough that you'll make  thinking the time is coming soon. Then she'll be like la la la la nothing is happening. Then when she thinks you're going to the house or even to sleep and she'll tease you again. More  ! Then she'll probably have it/them at 8 o'clock in the morning, and you won't be able to sleep, because you had so much  !!! :slapfloor:


----------



## Nubiansrus (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: 147 days now.  going crazy*



greatcashmeres said:


> She will tease you just enough that you'll make  thinking the time is coming soon. Then she'll be like la la la la nothing is happening. Then when she thinks you're going to the house or even to sleep and she'll tease you again. More  ! Then she'll probably have it/them at 8 o'clock in the morning, and you won't be able to sleep, because you had so much  !!! :slapfloor:


Ive gotten like no sleep the last like 5 days... and I have a feeling I have at least a few more to go.

I find comfort in those waiting with me and even those that have done this wait. It is insane...


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: 147 days now.  going crazy*

totaly insane -- I am not looking forward to it at all. But the babies make it worth it in the end


----------



## Nubiansrus (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: 147 days now.  going crazy*



StaceyRoop said:


> totaly insane -- I am not looking forward to it at all. But the babies make it worth it in the end


I agree. Just cant wait to see her sweet little kid. And Im sooo nervous.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: 147 days now.  going crazy*

I've been breeding my girls for the last 7 years....and that anxious feeling never disipates with each experience, and through it all....I have found that it wouldn't be a normal kidding season if I wasn't a wreck! Deep breaths, lots of caffeine and plenty of shoulders here are what keeps me going! Your girl will give them up soon enough, but not until you have had no sleep,and have pulled most of your hair out.


----------



## Nubiansrus (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: 148 days now.  still nothing*

Day 148 and shes still munching on her food, besides being fat shes happy as could be. No signs of labor but is doing little things like got a seriously itchy belly. Her udder has gotten bigger for sure. I was comparing her to the pics I took before. Hmm maybe Ill take some new ones today to show you all.


----------



## Nubiansrus (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: 147 days now.  going crazy*



liz said:


> I've been breeding my girls for the last 7 years....and that anxious feeling never disipates with each experience, and through it all....I have found that it wouldn't be a normal kidding season if I wasn't a wreck! Deep breaths, lots of caffeine and plenty of shoulders here are what keeps me going! Your girl will give them up soon enough, but not until you have had no sleep,and have pulled most of your hair out.


LOL

This is gonna be one insane year then. I should have around 10 pregnant does starting with this one. Not all are first timers but about half to a bit more are. Im really gonna have a stressful next few months. This is really just crazy the way I feel.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: 148 days now.  still nothing*

I feel for you but, she sounds like she is getting closer. Don't be too nervous she can sense it!


----------



## Nubiansrus (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: 148 days now.  still nothing*

Does she look like shes gonna put me out of my misery soon? Got one clear pic at least lol










This one though blurry I thought it showed her udder better. Wish it was clear










Now Lulu said I need to take some more flattering pics of her


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: 148 days now.  still nothing*

I'm gonna say a day or two but she could surprise me?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: 148 days now.  still nothing*

that udder needs to fill much more, she doesnt look close by way of her udder, but if you are sure of her breeding date she either may fill up right before kidding or not have a large bag


----------



## Nubiansrus (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: 148 days now.  still nothing*



StaceyRoop said:


> that udder needs to fill much more, she doesnt look close by way of her udder, but if you are sure of her breeding date she either may fill up right before kidding or not have a large bag


Even if shes a first timer?

Im sure of her due date. But Ive been told they can even go over 155.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: 148 days now.  still nothing*

yes even on a FF they need a bigger udder. Not always but usualy it gets full and tight.

As to the due date yup they can go over 155


----------



## Nubiansrus (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: 148 days now.  still nothing*

Hmm

So at what point is it to long for them to have gone? Where you worry and think there maybe a problem?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: 148 days now.  still nothing*

If she goes beyond 158, then I would worry, but right now, she's just fine! Still has a couple days to hit 150...and even as a FF her udder will fill a bit more. Not only that but when she's ready to deliver, her teats will be full and "plump" looking, and not look as they do now.


----------



## Nubiansrus (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: 149 days now.  still nothing*

Yeah its official Lulu is gonna go 157 days just before I should worry but cause me alot of worry.


----------



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

*Re: 149 days now.  still nothing*

i hear ya sister! I am sitting here waiting too!! This is too much!!


----------



## Nubiansrus (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: 149 days now.  still nothing*



rebelshope said:


> i hear ya sister! I am sitting here waiting too!! This is too much!!


Your even a few days ahead of mine. Poor you. I am tortured!!


----------



## Nubiansrus (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: 149 days now.  Getting closer?*

Hmm went out to check her and she was rolling on the ground making a grunting noise. She sounds so uncomfortable. Her belly is really getting big. She seems so miserable right now. Grunting noise just her being fat and uncomfortable? havent heard her make it before.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: 149 days now.  Getting closer?*

What do you mean by "rolling around"? Is she getting restless?


----------



## Nubiansrus (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: 149 days now.  Getting closer?*



liz said:


> What do you mean by "rolling around"? Is she getting restless?


She was laying on her belly rolling on it, then reaching around and itching her belly. It was weird. Yeah she is restless for sure.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: 149 days now.  Getting closer?*

She's just holding to the doe code of honor. She wanted to make you jump a little. :angel2:


----------



## Nubiansrus (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: 149 days now.  Getting closer?*



RunAround said:


> She's just holding to the doe code of honor. She wanted to make you jump a little. :angel2:


She does seem to love to torture me. The noise she was making was really umm sad sounding to lol


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: 149 days now.  Getting closer?*

Uh.....you my dear are in for a looooooooong nite! Restless and "mommy talk" she'll either go in the weee hours of the morning or early tomorrow afteroon. At least he "sad moaning sound" sure sounds likemommy talk to me.

Any changes with her udder or ligs?


----------



## Nubiansrus (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: 149 days now.  Getting closer?*



liz said:


> Uh.....you my dear are in for a looooooooong nite! Restless and "mommy talk" she'll either go in the weee hours of the morning or early tomorrow afteroon. At least he "sad moaning sound" sure sounds likemommy talk to me.
> 
> Any changes with her udder or ligs?


I to be honest thought her ligs were gone a few days ago, but then I went and felt again and thought I felt them. Her udder looks fuller to me but its hard to tell unless I compare pics. her nipple area doesnt seem full like someone said it should get. Hmm should i take udder pics before the sun goes down?

I bet shes teasing me lol


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: 149 days now.  Getting closer?*

She might be, but being this "late" in her pregnancy she really can go at any time.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: 149 days now.  Getting closer?*

Yeah udder pics would help.

I really hope she goes for you tonight. :hug:

See, now it looks like your girl is definitely going to go before mine!


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: 149 days now.  Getting closer?*

Hope she goes for you tonight! I know how you feel....it will be worth it!


----------



## Nubiansrus (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: 149 days now.  Getting closer?*

I really hate this camera. Cant get a decent pic for nothing. Its one someone gave to me cause my old one the lens broke. Cant get a clear pic blah. Hopefully yuo get the idea. Better then nothing.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: 149 days now.  Getting closer? [New pics]*

Her udder is appearing to be "strutted"....meaning that the space between her teats is wider...though with the blurriness, I may be wrong :shrug:


----------



## Nubiansrus (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: 149 days now.  Getting closer? [New pics]*

Gonna try and use my camera phone in the morning to see if I can get better pics.

Is that good or bad? What does it mean? lol


----------



## Nubiansrus (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: 149 days now.  Getting closer? [New pics]*

Went and read about it... man not gonna sleep much tonight either lol. How often should i check on her? lol I dont wanna keep her from having it


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: 149 days now.  Getting closer? [New pics]*

What I usually do is set my alarm for every 3-4 hours.....give her that amount of time to start with and when anything changes, such as you see discharge or she is up and down, digging in her bedding, or even contractions or her swquatting to pee and nothing comes out...then I up the check to every 1-2 hours.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: 149 days now.  Getting closer? [New pics]*

And drink lots and lots of  and don't share it with the goats! :coffee2:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: 149 days now.  Getting closer? [New pics]*

hehe - we need to get that camera fixed before them babies are born so that we can see them!!!!! :ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL:


----------



## Nubiansrus (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: 149 days now.  Getting closer? [New pics]*



kelebek said:


> hehe - we need to get that camera fixed before them babies are born so that we can see them!!!!! :ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL:


Aint that the truth. I loved my old camera. This one just makes me angry.

Im gonna OD on caffiene [sp?] the way this doe is going.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: 149 days now.  Getting closer? [New pics]*



Nubiansrus said:


> Im gonna OD on caffiene [sp?] the way this doe is going.


 :ROFL: :ROFL:

I don't think it's possible or I would have done it by now.


----------



## Nubiansrus (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: 149 days now.  Getting closer? [New pics]*



RunAround said:


> Nubiansrus said:
> 
> 
> > Im gonna OD on caffiene [sp?] the way this doe is going.
> ...


Ok I might just learn to fly with how buzzing I am from lots of it and barely any sleep. lol


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: 149 days now.  Getting closer? [New pics]*

sweetness! Babies soon!


----------



## Nubiansrus (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: 149 days now.  Getting closer? [New pics]*



StaceyRoop said:


> sweetness! Babies soon!


How soon you think?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: 149 days now.  Getting closer? [New pics]*

by tomorrow night -- how she is acting right now?

Have you checked out the contraction video I posted on my website? http://www.endofthelinefarm.com/fromheattobirth.htm


----------



## Nubiansrus (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: 149 days now.  Getting closer? [New pics]*



StaceyRoop said:


> by tomorrow night -- how she is acting right now?
> 
> Have you checked out the contraction video I posted on my website? http://www.endofthelinefarm.com/fromheattobirth.htm


She was not rolling when I went out there to take the pics. But she was biting ber side and making that weird noise. Almost like a grunt but not quite. Also noticed that like the last 24 hours shes I think doing that yawning people talk about.

Im not good at ligs... thought they were gone a couple days ago, but they came back. Think there gone now lol. But not sure Im bad at it.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: 149 days now.  Getting closer? [New pics]*

one thign about checking ligs is dont check them after the pee. They will always feel soft at that point.

also this site is cool -- gives you the stages of labor http://kinne.net/ob1.htm


----------



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

*Re: 149 days now.  Getting closer? [New pics]*



Nubiansrus said:


> She was not rolling when I went out there to take the pics. But she was biting ber side and making that weird noise. Almost like a grunt but not quite. Also noticed that like the last 24 hours shes I think doing that yawning people talk about


 I have noticed Dixie doing this for a few days too. Especially the biting of her side and grunting. I think she yawned a bit today . . . but may have just been me lol

I feel for ya!!


----------



## Nubiansrus (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: Day 150. This darn goat lol*

Lets see if you all can watch this since i cant get decent pics. Plus Im curious and well bored waiting lol


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Day 150. This darn goat lol*

I am guessing - please correct me if I am wrong - that she isn't swollen like a softball under the tail. between the rectum and the vagina??????????

If you can get a video (without turning the camera) of her from the backside and around to her back legs - I would love to see how she is progressing.


----------



## Nubiansrus (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: Day 150. This darn goat lol*



kelebek said:


> I am guessing - please correct me if I am wrong - that she isn't swollen like a softball under the tail. between the rectum and the vagina??????????
> 
> If you can get a video (without turning the camera) of her from the backside and around to her back legs - I would love to see how she is progressing.


Her rectum is not swollen but her vagina is very swollen looking.

Yeah I was just playing around with the video to see if it would come out clear or messed up and blurry like the pics. I will get a better one now that I know it works.


----------



## Nubiansrus (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: Day 150. Can ya see the video? Nothing yet*

Excuse the wind... a longer video but she was getting annoyed at this one. If you listen at times you might be able to hear the little noise she makes.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Day 150. Longer Video now. Nothing yet*

It was still hard to see her back end really well but then again they do not all swell up. I had a doe that was not at all swollen and I had no idea that she was going to kid and she had twins.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Day 150. Longer Video now. Nothing yet*

To me - she doesn't look posty quite yet. but you can see that she has dropped. Tail head is not quite as promonent as I would think it would be at kidding.

Funny enough, I found myself trying to "scroll up and down" when watching the video and moving my head around thinking somehow some way I would get a different view - Hehehehe! But I was kind of funny to watch here at work! :ROFL:


----------



## Nubiansrus (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: Day 150. Longer Video now. Nothing yet*



sweetgoats said:


> It was still hard to see her back end really well but then again they do not all swell up. I had a doe that was not at all swollen and I had no idea that she was going to kid and she had twins.


What part are you talking about when your saying swelling up?


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: Day 150. Longer Video now. Nothing yet*

Their "pooch" area gets swolen or puffy befor kidding .


----------



## Nubiansrus (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: Day 150. Longer Video now. Nothing yet*



kelebek said:


> To me - she doesn't look posty quite yet. but you can see that she has dropped. Tail head is not quite as promonent as I would think it would be at kidding.
> 
> Funny enough, I found myself trying to "scroll up and down" when watching the video and moving my head around thinking somehow some way I would get a different view - Hehehehe! But I was kind of funny to watch here at work! :ROFL:


Im so frustrated with this camera I try so hard to get some way to get a better view lol.

You think she still has days? I know you dont know but... guess lol

Hmm I think my pics suck or something really bad cause if by pooch area you mean her vagina shes really reeally swollen, like it looks hurtful its so pushed out. Maybe Im an idiot but whats "pooch" area? Im not familar with the terms sorry.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: Day 150. Longer Video now. Nothing yet*

Her vagina and the area around it is what is considered the "pooch area".


----------



## Nubiansrus (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: Day 150. Longer Video now. Nothing yet*



goatnutty said:


> Her vagina and the area around it is what is considered the "pooch area".


Ok. Thank you for clarifying.

She is very very swollen in her pooch area. I talked hubby into we could go buy another camera!! lol


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: Day 150. Longer Video now. Nothing yet*

No problem! Being swollen means she is getting closer.
"I talked hubby into we could go buy another camera!! "
Good hubby :applaud: ..


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Day 150. Longer Video now. Nothing yet*

Wel.....I was sure I'd be seeing her babies by now! Darn! As swollen as she is and definately dropped...she can't hold out much longer!


----------



## Nubiansrus (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: Day 150. Longer Video now. Nothing yet*



liz said:


> Wel.....I was sure I'd be seeing her babies by now! Darn! As swollen as she is and definately dropped...she can't hold out much longer!


You and me both. Shes doing this just to torture me. I am really going nuts. Im hoping like someone said shes holding out to make sure she gets the order right for a very healthy black and white doe lol Or two... Id take two.. ok thats asking for to much from my first timer.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Day 150. Longer Video now. Nothing yet*

two black and white does now? :ROFL:

I thought she would have gone by now... Well, get some sleep and then she will be sure to have them.


----------



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

*Re: Day 150. Longer Video now. Nothing yet*

They will come out I promise :wink: I know it seems like they never will but the will


----------



## Nubiansrus (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: Day 151 Nothing still*

We left for hours last night, I kept freaking out tewlling hubby we shouldnt be gone long but we had alot to do. Thought for sure wed come to a kid. But nope... shes normal eating like a pig. Hubby is again saying are you sure shes pregnant.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Day 151 Nothing still*

:hair:


----------



## Nubiansrus (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: Day 151  Nothing still*



RunAround said:


> :hair:


Yeah exactly lol


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Day 151 Nothing still*

and now? Anything?


----------



## Nubiansrus (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: Day 151 Nothing still*

nothing....


----------



## Nubiansrus (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: Day 153 WE HAVE TWINS!!!!!*

We had just saddled up and were ready to go for a ride and Lulu started having contractions. I wanted to stay but hubby made me go saying she was gonna be awhile cause she was barely have them, and just a bit of goo... so off i went. Came back about an hour later to something whitish on the ground... I hoped off the horse and hurried over only to find twins!!! There is a brown and white buck, and a very dark doe... not sure if shes bdark brown and white or black and white but man they are gorgeous!! Sory the pics are bad will take more in the morning, and when we get the better camera, but heres a sample of what they look like. Both are really leggy.

Doe










Buck










Short video. Sorry this was all in the dark lol


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Day 153 WE HAVE TWINS!!!!!*

CONGRATULATIONS! FINALLY!

And look- you got your black and whtie doe! :greengrin:

:leap:

Pittsburgh and Steeler! :wink:


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: Day 153 WE HAVE TWINS!!!!!*

:stars: Congrats! :stars:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Day 153 WE HAVE TWINS!!!!!*

AWESOME!!!!

See I told you she would go before Dorcas!

And twins to boot! Plus you got a doe! :hug: :leap: :leap: :leap:
She was just working extra hard on the order like I told you. :wink:


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Day 153 WE HAVE TWINS!!!!!*

HEY- when I took the link to your video- I thought that name sounds familiar- then I saw the horses, and said, they look familiar too!
I know you from Horsetopia! My name is Amrwmblds2 there.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Day 153 WE HAVE TWINS!!!!!*

Congrats on your kids!!! Looks like they are very cute!!! See - she read the does code of honor!!! She got ya!


----------



## Nubiansrus (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: Day 153 WE HAVE TWINS!!!!!*

I couldnt believe she had twins!!! I was so shocked since she wasnt huge, and it was hr first time. Her udder did fill alot the last 24 hours. Plus I got my girl!! Not sure shell stay black and white. My buck had what looked to be a black and white last year and he went brown so well see. But they are sooo perfect. The doe will be staying  The buck already has a great home [hasnt left yet obviously] so Im really on cloud 9 right now. :leap: :leap: :leap: :leap: :leap:

Now Im just a bit worried, they werent standing for about 10 minutes when I got there, then finally she got them up, now im doing the worry if there getting enough milk lol. Mom is being sooo good. She cleaned them off all by herself and everything. she was even grooming me lol

Yes she did read it for sure. Im sooo pleased with her.

Hmm I dont really go on there much anymore. Have we talked on there? Sorry I dont remember lol


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Day 153 WE HAVE TWINS!!!!!*

Im not on there much either- I just remember reading about all of your goaty additions- and a few of that mare you rescued!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Day 153 WE HAVE TWINS!!!!!*

congrats..... :leap: :leap:


----------



## Nubiansrus (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: Day 153 WE HAVE TWINS!!!!!*



ProctorHillFarm said:


> Im not on there much either- I just remember reading about all of your goaty additions- and a few of that mare you rescued!


Yeah Spice. Shes doing well. The kids are riding her now and everything


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Day 153 WE HAVE TWINS!!!!!*

TWINS!!!! Congrats!! That's great! :stars:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Day 153 WE HAVE TWINS!!!!!*

congrats on the twins!! thats so cool


----------



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

*Re: Day 153 WE HAVE TWINS!!!!!*

:stars: WOO HOO :stars: 
Congrats!!! And Congrats to your doe for getting the order right :greengrin:


----------



## Nubiansrus (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: Day 153 WE HAVE TWINS!!!!!*



rebelshope said:


> :stars: WOO HOO :stars:
> Congrats!!! And Congrats to your doe for getting the order right :greengrin:


thank you everyone

She got it right and then some more.

I dont recall and im being a worry wart here. Havent checked on them this morning but when should those long spinly little legs be holding them up a bit better/ They were standing and nursing last night but were clumsy.


----------



## nhsmallfarmer (Apr 14, 2008)

*Re: Day 153 WE HAVE TWINS!!!!!*

congrats on the twins!

I went to view the video and saw you had other pictures so I looked at them (hope you dont mind) I have to ask whats with all the snakes :shocked: :shocked: ?
love all the livestock pictures I sure to miss having a horse on our farm


----------



## Nubiansrus (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: Day 153 WE HAVE TWINS!!!!!*



nhsmallfarmer said:


> congrats on the twins!
> 
> I went to view the video and saw you had other pictures so I looked at them (hope you dont mind) I have to ask whats with all the snakes :shocked: :shocked: ?
> love all the livestock pictures I sure to miss having a horse on our farm


No thats fine. LOL Thats husbands hobby. I do have horses and goats and he has reptiles. KInf of weird but funny huh?


----------



## Nubiansrus (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: Day 153 WE HAVE TWINS!!!!!*

Seems mom decided that she could only take care of one kid during the night. We woke to a very weak little boy.  Ive been giving him colustrum [sp?] that i milked from her but he doesnt seem to be perking up. Im afraid were gonna lose him.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Day 153 HELP THE BUCK IS WEAK!!!*

ok what is his temp? I would get a temp on him right away.

Give him a mixture of coffee and Karo syrup to perk him up.

Any information you can give to us will help us give you advise on what to do.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Day 153 HELP THE BUCK IS WEAK!!!*

sent you a pm with my phone #


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Day 153 HELP THE BUCK IS WEAK!!!*

make sure he is warm, what is his temp?

- also give him 0.5cc BoSe if you can get some within the next few hours. He might have a bit of white muscle disease.

- give the mix that Stacey was talking about

- give colostrum by the bottle

- is he able to stand to nurse at all?


----------



## Nubiansrus (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: Day 153 HELP THE BUCK IS WEAK!!!*

Thank you Stacey and everyone!! I think were pulling him around!!

No he cant stand to nurse, wont bottle feed so Im syringe feeding for now. Still need to get a temp but we are getting him warmed up. Should I keep him in the house tonight, or is he better off with mom? It doesnt get that cold here but...


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Day 153 HELP THE BUCK IS WEAK!!!*

I would definately keep him in the house if he isnt nursing. You will need to get something into him every couple of hours and make sure he is nice and warm.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: Day 153 HELP THE BUCK IS WEAK!!!*

When I had Lucky (c-section baby, rejected by mom), I kept him in the house in a dog crate by my bed for the first couple weeks. That way he was very convenient for his feedings. Then, after I knew he was OK with the bottle, I took him out to spend the day with a different doe with new kids, she was not aggressive to him (his mother was), but, of course she wouldn't feed him, which I expected. So, I fed him, and she taught him he was a goat! I'm sure at first he thought he was a puppy (we had a pup at the time.)

Lucky was a strong kid so I didn't feed him during the night. Your baby may need that for awhile.

Good luck! Hope he's doing better.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Day 153 HELP THE BUCK IS WEAK!!!*

Congratulations :leap: .....wonderful news to see ! She did great, the little guy is going to need your support, and all the suiggstions have been great. I would continue to milk mom and get him sucking asap.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Day 153 HELP THE BUCK IS WEAK!!!*

Congratulations on the baby's. Now you said you have not gotten a temp on him yet? If you still have not put your finger in his moth, is it cold? If so DO NOT FEED HIM ANYTHING UNTIL YOU GET HIM WARMED UP. He has to be warm in order to be able to break down the colostrum. I have used a syringe several time to get the colostrum in the baby, it takes a little longer to do it but it has always worked for me. Make sure that little one is warm, that is so important. Use warm towels from the dryer rotating them out to get hot ones to warm him up and keep him warm. If he gets a little stronger I would try to take him to mom and see if he can nurse on his front knees.

Keep us posted and good luck


----------



## Nubiansrus (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: Day 153 HELP THE BUCK IS WEAK!!!*



sweetgoats said:


> Congratulations on the baby's. Now you said you have not gotten a temp on him yet? If you still have not put your finger in his moth, is it cold? If so DO NOT FEED HIM ANYTHING UNTIL YOU GET HIM WARMED UP. He has to be warm in order to be able to break down the colostrum. I have used a syringe several time to get the colostrum in the baby, it takes a little longer to do it but it has always worked for me. Make sure that little one is warm, that is so important. Use warm towels from the dryer rotating them out to get hot ones to warm him up and keep him warm. If he gets a little stronger I would try to take him to mom and see if he can nurse on his front knees.
> 
> Keep us posted and good luck


This morning when I found him his mouth was very cold, which I know is very bad. So the first thing we did was bring him inside and warm him up. He is doing better now with keeping his temp up and I think was cold becaue mom ignored him all night. She seems to only think she had one baby. I have been giving him something to keep his energy up and moms milk via syring all day. He seems a bit better, but not out of trouble yet. The girl is getting stronger on her legs and seems to be nursing from mom good now, the boys standing a bit here and there, and seems to be fighting.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Day 153 HELP THE BUCK IS WEAK!!!*

thats good to hear. How much milk has he received today do you think?


----------



## Nubiansrus (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: Day 153 HELP THE BUCK IS WEAK!!!*



StaceyRoop said:


> thats good to hear. How much milk has he received today do you think?


Hmm hard to say I just kind of give him as much as hell take using a 1 ml syringe. Id say he probably gets about 15 ml a feeding and Ive feed him about oh 4 or 5 times with the milk. Plus we were giving him gatorade for sugar this morning because we didnt have the karo.


----------



## Nubiansrus (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: Day 153 HELP THE BUCK IS WEAK!!!*

Next day pics.

The little doe



















Buck










So you can see his cool legs


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Day 153 HELP THE BUCK IS WEAK!!!*

have you been able to get him any Selenium?


----------



## Nubiansrus (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: Day 153 HELP THE BUCK IS WEAK!!!*



kelebek said:


> have you been able to get him any Selenium?


Was gonna call you but things are crazy around here. We rescued two horses on saturday and man Im going crazy with things to do lol. Was gonna call you. All I could find was selenium in a tablet no gel kind. Is the tablets ok? Just dilute em with water?


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Day 153 HELP THE BUCK IS WEAK!!!*

Is he just sunning himself or is he that weak? He is Beautiful. I will ray: that he pulls out of this.


----------



## Nubiansrus (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: Day 153 HELP THE BUCK IS WEAK!!!*



sweetgoats said:


> Is he just sunning himself or is he that weak? He is Beautiful. I will ray: that he pulls out of this.


He had just got done standing for a bit and when he gets himself to stand awhile hes weak after. He is that weak at times. But other times hes up and trying to walk, hes pretty determined to not stay down.


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Day 153 HELP THE BUCK IS WEAK!!!*

they are so adorable. I love the patches on their legs! And I really hope the buckling pulls through for you :greengrin:


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: Day 153 HELP THE BUCK IS WEAK!!!*

How old are they now? My buckling was weak when he tried to move much for the first 48 hours but he is just fine now.


----------



## Nubiansrus (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: Day 153 HELP THE BUCK IS WEAK!!!*



goatnutty said:


> How old are they now? My buckling was weak when he tried to move much for the first 48 hours but he is just fine now.


They are not quite 24 hours old.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: Day 153 HELP THE BUCK IS WEAK!!!*

Ok sorry haven't been on in 2 days. I would say he will be ok if he is getting stronger at all?? Like I said my Boer buckling was very tiny and unlively but he is now 3 weeks old and at least 17 lbs. ( when I weighed them mid last week) and thriving....he likes to bite!


----------



## Nubiansrus (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: Day 153 HELP THE BUCK IS WEAK!!!*



goatnutty said:


> Ok sorry haven't been on in 2 days. I would say he will be ok if he is getting stronger at all?? Like I said my Boer buckling was very tiny and unlively but he is now 3 weeks old and at least 17 lbs. ( when I weighed them mid last week) and thriving....he likes to bite!


Yes he is getting stronger. When I just went out to check on them he took a few steps and came over and nibbled on my chin lol. then proceeded to try and get in my lap. Mom seems to be starting to realise that is her baby too I think. Shes now helping him with going potty.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: Day 153 HELP THE BUCK IS WEAK!!!*

That's good...my dpe didn't want to except her little guy at first either but, now they are a little bit more attached. I would just keep an eye on him and make sure that he continues to make progress.


----------



## Nubiansrus (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: Day 153 New pics of the kids.*

Woohooo!!

I just had to hold the doe and the little buck had his first real meal from his mom, it was a big meal and he felt real good afterwards


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Day 153 New pics of the kids.*

Thats great!!!! Is he getting better at standing? Hopefully he'll know where to find the tap without you.


----------



## Nubiansrus (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: Day 153 New pics of the kids.*



liz said:


> Thats great!!!! Is he getting better at standing? Hopefully he'll know where to find the tap without you.


Yes he is... part of the problem I think is mom will not hold still for him. But she seems to be learning. I think all will be well soon. Gonna try and get better pics tomorrow if all is still well. Hes a really cute boy lol Lots of personality.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Day 153 New pics of the kids.*



Nubiansrus said:


> Woohooo!!
> 
> I just had to hold the doe and the little buck had his first real meal from his mom, it was a big meal and he felt real good afterwards


Oh thats great -- but I wouldnt totaly count on her yet to raise him. So do keep a good eye on him


----------



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

*Re: Day 153 New pics of the kids.*

Too adorable!! It was nice to read that he is improving. I hope he just keeps getting stronger and stronger.


----------



## Amy Goatress (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: Day 153 New pics of the kids.*

Been there done that but I am glad I don't have to be on baby watch this year though.


----------



## Nubiansrus (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: Day 153 Updated on the kids [2-4-09]*

The little girl is doing great up and running around being a wonderful little girl. But the buck just keeps going down hill. I think I got him living them he goes down again. Hubby is a VCT and were making some last efforts to save him, but he is dying.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Day 153 Updated on the kids [2-4-09]*

I am so sorry for the buckling. Did you have him out with mom or inside with you? :hug:


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Day 153 Updated on the kids [2-4-09]*

Nubiansrus... I am so very sorry :hug:


----------



## Nubiansrus (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: Day 153 Updated on the kids [2-4-09]*

He has been inside with us. We fought like crazy to save him but he was just to darn weak. We lost him this morning. 

In better news the doe is on the bottle now, and eating great!! She is also runniung around and playing. I think the doe just got all the strength. Maybe mom knew and that was why she let the buck go. I dont know if I should celebrate the doe, or be sad over my boy...


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Day 153 Updated on the kids [2-4-09]*

I am so sorry hun, :hug: , but love the one that you have and give her lots of extra attention.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Day 153 Updated on the kids [2-4-09]*

:hug: Sorry the little guydidn't make it, you certaily did your best for him, and yes mom's know when something isn't "right"...it's natural instinct.

Will be looking forward to "growing doeling piccies"!


----------



## Nubiansrus (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: Day 153 Updated on the kids [2-4-09]*



liz said:


> :hug: Sorry the little guydidn't make it, you certaily did your best for him, and yes mom's know when something isn't "right"...it's natural instinct.
> 
> Will be looking forward to "growing doeling piccies"!


I am getting a new camera anyday now, and it is NICE. I will post some play pics of her to. Also getting a la mancha buckling from some people Ive been waiting for. Hes black and white, and soooo nice. Ill be posting him too soon.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Day 153 Updated on the kids [2-4-09]*

OH my I am so sorry! You tried everything you did a good job with him.

Do try to celebrate the doe, it will help ease the pain of the loss. :hug:

cant wait to see the new fellow :greengrin:


----------



## tat2edlady (Jan 19, 2009)

*Re: Day 153 Updated on the kids [2-4-09]*

So sorry to hear about the little guy I was so hopeing that it would go alright.sending you bunches of hugs :hug: :grouphug:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Day 153 Updated on the kids [2-4-09]*

Those are adorable babies!!!!


----------



## Nubiansrus (Nov 15, 2008)

Still feel very guilty about losing the little buck.  Just keep thinking I shouldnt have slept, I should have this should have that...

But I just love this doe!!! Updated pics since my other camera sucked!! Glad to have a new one lol

My daughter was the first to notice. She has two very perfect waddles!! They are even black and white lol



















can see shes tri colored better here. I love when they have dads tri colored legs.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

What a cutie!!! I love tri colors, and hers are so unique and waddles (goat jewelry) to boot!

Give her lots of loves for me!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

How adorable! What a big girl too!


----------



## Nubiansrus (Nov 15, 2008)

KW Farms said:


> How adorable! What a big girl too!


She has such long legs. None of the other babies have been so tall!! Great way to start the year with this girl. She is just what I wanted.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

What a doll! Her colors are very pretty and how unique for her to have different colored wattles!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

she is just plain adorable -- what an active little thing


----------



## tremayne (Feb 8, 2008)

So sorry for the loss of your little guy. :hug: You did all you could. He knew he was loved; I have no doubt of that. 

Your little girl is such a beauty. Celebrate her life and spoil her rotten. That's more than okay.

Anna


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

she is so regal looking! A real princess. Are you keeping her?

I am sorry you lost the boy, but some things are just meant to be *hugs*. Dont beat yourself up about it, you did the best anyone could expect of you.

LW


----------



## Nubiansrus (Nov 15, 2008)

lesserweevil said:


> she is so regal looking! A real princess. Are you keeping her?
> 
> I am sorry you lost the boy, but some things are just meant to be *hugs*. Dont beat yourself up about it, you did the best anyone could expect of you.
> 
> LW


We expect 12-15 kids this year, and hubby said they needed to be sold. I have 3 kids by my buck already. So I had to buy another buck so he wasnt related. I told Hubby ok I wont keep any... unless Lulu gives me a black and white doe. And she did!! So this little girl will be staying. That breeding really turned out nice. Im quite proud. Cant believe she has so much white from those two.

Thank you for the kind words. Kidding season so far is so full of ups and downs. Got a long ways to go to lol.

Anyone have name ideas? Dad is Billy [It was Little bill when he was a kid, from the show lol but then he got big lol] And mom is Lulu [I didnt name her lol] So we thought about calling her Lola.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Lola is a pretty name!

Hmmmm, combining the 2 "Billy" and "Lulu".......LILLY???
That seemed to be a popular name for my doelings last year! lol


----------



## Nubiansrus (Nov 15, 2008)

liz said:


> Lola is a pretty name!
> 
> Hmmmm, combining the 2 "Billy" and "Lulu".......LILLY???
> That seemed to be a popular name for my doelings last year! lol


We already have a Lilly. Meet Lilly the La mancha lol


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Your Lilly is a very pretty girl!

Sometimes I'm at odds wih naming kids, I pick a theme to go with and end up changing names as they grow into their personalities! My Heidi started out as "Goldie"...going with a "jewel" theme....I had a Ruby, Jade, Gem, Aggie, Nugget..etc...well....out of those names..3 were changed to "Lilly" by the new owners!!! How odd is that? lol

You can stick with Lola for now, but she'll likely pick her name for you in the coming weeks, I'm sure that whatever you choose will suit her just fine. :greengrin:


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

That doeling is soo beautiful! Hhmm, a name.......

Glory
Cali (like as in a Calico cat, lol)
Trixie


That's what I have for now. lol


----------

